

LivingSocial passes Groupon in global traffic - portman
http://siteanalytics.compete.com/livingsocial.com+groupon.com/

======
portman
This is not (yet) a blog post anywhere, but I think it should be.

For a startup to catch a larger competitor with a 12-month and +$100M head
start is, I think, a milestone worth noting.

